

AWS Blog: Amazon Glacier: Archival Storage for One Penny Per GB Per Month - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/08/amazon-glacier-offsite-archival-storage-for-one-penny-per-gb-per-month.html

======
blueski
Discussion of the official announcement here:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=4411536>

